# Baby Remy



## Froggirl83 (Jun 25, 2005)

Here's my baby, Remy...I love him! This picture was taken at 7 weeks old, weighing in at 20 oz.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww...Remy is adorable!! 

Welcome! :wave: My name is Crystal  ...I have two daughters (aka chis...incase you think im actually talking about human kids). the Oldest is Britney and..she's actually the only chi that I own but my eldest brother bought a chihuahua a few weeks ago..her name is Butterfly and I treat her like my 2nd daughter! 8)

*HERE'S BRITNEY:*



















*HERE'S BUTTERFLY:*


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

reny is a sweetheart!you must be so proud!!!!!
welcome to the site!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Awww, look how cute he is!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

:wave: Hi I'm Stacy aka Sachem, I am new here too and just loving it here. 
Your new baby is wonderful! What unusual markings. Keep us posted on every little milestone :wink: 

P.S. The name Remy is nice, I named one of my baby boys Rennie


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great name for a beautiful boy !


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Your wee baby is absolutely the cutest. :angel5:


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

OH HOW ADORABLE!!!! They are both absolutely precious!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awwwwww he's so special!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:wave: Hi and welcome to you and your furbaby!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Remy is adorable! You can see some real naughtiness in those eyes. I just love naughty puppies. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love the name! and what a cutie!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

hi and welcome remy is a little cutie


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome! What a cute lil boy!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome!! Sweet little guy you have there!! You will love it here!  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He is sooooo cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He is so cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

remy is super cute !!! welcome :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

